# When can you tell looking at a puppy if its show or working line



## Maverick9110e (Feb 26, 2013)

So looking into getting my first GSD and about 99% sure i'm going with one of the local GSD rescue groups in the area as there are some very good ones it seems. My question is without knowing the parents of the pooch how soon or how can you spot if a pup is a working line or show line GSD? I know what the adults look like but what age typically is it able to be noticed? I ask because i would really prefer a working line for a couple reason but going with a rescue group has me a little concerned in this area. I've gotten 2 of my last dogs from Rescues and have all been great but never a GSD. Your help is appreciated!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Honestly, the only way to tell is if the dog you adopt comes with their pedigree. Otherwise, it's a wild card.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

KZoppa said:


> Honestly, the only way to tell is if the dog you adopt comes with their pedigree. Otherwise, it's a wild card.


I tend to agree, really hard to tell until the puppy ages and grows. You can go to different breeder sites though and look at their puppy pictures to maybe get a heads up. But if it really matters to you, you should research and find a great responsible breeder.

And if it doesn't matter what type, then just go with the pup you find that you love!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I tend to agree, really hard to tell until the puppy ages and grows. You can go to different breeder sites though and look at their puppy pictures to maybe get a heads up. *But if it really matters to you, you should research and find a great responsible breeder.*
> 
> *And if it doesn't matter what type, then just go with the pup you find that you love*!


 
yup yup.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

There are some "probably's"
If its sable its probably working line
If its white its probably not working line
If it has a steeper back and black saddle its probably show line
If its jet black its probably working line
If its back is about as flat and level as a lab it is probably working line

Thats all I can think of.


----------



## skam.xo (May 15, 2013)

hunterisgreat said:


> There are some "probably's"
> If its sable its probably working line
> If its white its probably not working line
> If it has a steeper back and black saddle its probably show line
> ...


Took my words exactly, by looks this is the only way you will be able to tell. If the dogs are not in kennels you may be able to take them out to play, you should be able to tell the dogs with a high drive from the couch potatoes. My GSD is a working line (looks and all) and my Uncle owns a show line GSD - my dog at 12 is constantly looking at me to please and to be directed while his is less enthusiastic to obey commands. But this is just my personal experience and is not concrete. Good luck, try to go for a connection with the pup or dog before the lines it comes from.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Many of the dogs(pups) in shelters are a mix of lines, "American Pet Line" So it may be more difficult to decipher a certain line in the dogs background.


----------

